# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My current "main tank"



## Skippy (Feb 4, 2003)

This is a picture of my currently Main Tank. It's a 100 gallon with pressurized C02.










Let's see. Where to begin.

From left to right... 
R Lepens in front (please forgive spelling slaughterings here it's late and I'm sleepy







)
A great piece of malaysian wood covered in Java Moss in back (basically covered by the aforementioned plant)
Some Corkscrew Vals are hiding around the Ludwigia too.
Next in the back are a small forest of Red Wendtii Crypts. These were TINY plants until I injected CO2 and put some jobes spikes around their roots.
Moving over I have some tall Grass like plant which grows taller than the tank and I have yet to identify in back and moving into the front. 
The low ground cover in front are what were labeled Micro Swords but I have my doubts now.
Now just to the right of center in the back I have the remnants of R Ludwigia which something in my chemestry has made start heading south. I will be moving it to another tank soon. (I recently changed over from 6700k to 10000k bulbs and I think that is thr change it doesn't like)
Next to the right in back you will see some Bacopa growing like a weed accompanied by a few amazon swords (my Amazon sword had "babies".
In front you will see the growing bush of what I believe is called Pearl Grass. Delicate tiny leaves and goregeous plant but I need to trim it.
Then on the far right you see a plant I can't identify. More pics coming soon of it.

Oh yeah. there are some fish too... 
The "color guard":
13 cardinal tetras.
The "Grunt Algae control force"
6 amanno shrimp
some columbian ramshorn snails and some MTS's
2 Florida Flag Fish

Hope to eveutually add discus.

PH stays around 6.8, Temp around 82 degrees.


----------



## Skippy (Feb 4, 2003)

This is a picture of my currently Main Tank. It's a 100 gallon with pressurized C02.










Let's see. Where to begin.

From left to right... 
R Lepens in front (please forgive spelling slaughterings here it's late and I'm sleepy







)
A great piece of malaysian wood covered in Java Moss in back (basically covered by the aforementioned plant)
Some Corkscrew Vals are hiding around the Ludwigia too.
Next in the back are a small forest of Red Wendtii Crypts. These were TINY plants until I injected CO2 and put some jobes spikes around their roots.
Moving over I have some tall Grass like plant which grows taller than the tank and I have yet to identify in back and moving into the front. 
The low ground cover in front are what were labeled Micro Swords but I have my doubts now.
Now just to the right of center in the back I have the remnants of R Ludwigia which something in my chemestry has made start heading south. I will be moving it to another tank soon. (I recently changed over from 6700k to 10000k bulbs and I think that is thr change it doesn't like)
Next to the right in back you will see some Bacopa growing like a weed accompanied by a few amazon swords (my Amazon sword had "babies".
In front you will see the growing bush of what I believe is called Pearl Grass. Delicate tiny leaves and goregeous plant but I need to trim it.
Then on the far right you see a plant I can't identify. More pics coming soon of it.

Oh yeah. there are some fish too... 
The "color guard":
13 cardinal tetras.
The "Grunt Algae control force"
6 amanno shrimp
some columbian ramshorn snails and some MTS's
2 Florida Flag Fish

Hope to eveutually add discus.

PH stays around 6.8, Temp around 82 degrees.


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

i like the aqua scape, but suggest using some moss to soften the edge of the large rock, and i believe the unidentified plant is the north american form of gian hygro


----------



## Skippy (Feb 4, 2003)

That's a good idea.

I had, of all things, a tiny piece of Riccia that piggy backed in on a recent e-bay purchase of some plants for another tank. It has been floating in the top of that tank for a while now getting larger. Perchance I will tie it down to that rock when it gets of sufficient size.

The problem is that the Wendtii in the back is growing so fast it's starting to cast shade on the forward part of the tank. But I will not complain if my worst problem is nicely growing crypts.

Check out my tank pic in the Gallery


----------

